# Buying a pedigree Fife registration



## Cadman1979 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello,

This is my first post and I am looking for some advice. I really want a Devon Rex and have seen an advert online but I am just not sure how to tell if it is genuine.

The advert says the kittens are Fife registered and I can find the name of the cattery on the Fife website but I am just so worried about parting with such a large sum of money and I've read a lot of stories about people being swindled. Why I am worrying is that I've seen two other adverts for Devon Rex kittens and not been fast enough to act (gone in a day) but this advert has been there for a couple of weeks, as though everyone else knows something is wrong!

Any advice on how I can check this is genuine / protect myself against being duped would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am not sure that the presence of a cattery name on FIFe will give you any indication if the kitten advertised is genuine, if you mean a good example of the breed, carefully reared to the highest standards and well socialised which is what every person buying a pedigree kitten should aim for. FIFe, TICA and the GCCF are registration bodies with limited control over those who have purchased a prefix or cattery name. You should have some idea when you visit especially if you thoroughly research what you should be looking for in advance.

I only know about GCCF but you could start by looking at the breed section on the website www.gccfcats.org/Cat-Breeds/Devon-Rex


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My suggestion is that rather than waiting for an advert to come up, look around at breeders in your area who are registering their kittens, get in touch and see if any have kittens on the way. You want to buy from someone you get on with, who registers, who doesn't charge extra to do so, who doesn't suddenly start saying the kitten is somewhere else, you want to be able to visit them and see the kittens with mum. Take a peek to make sure they don't have a big cattery in the garden - some breeders have almost all their outside and just bring the kittens in to show to visitors.

The GCCF has a breeder scheme but only one DRX breeder is in it and she lives in Fife!

If you are anywhere near Fleetwood I have a friend there who breeds DRX, and of course she knows other breeders in other areas. My friend doesn't have kittens or indeed a pregnant cat at present so it will be at least 5 months until she has any ready to leave.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

As @OrientalSlave has said, get in touch with breeders. Not all breeders advertise kittens as they operate a waiting list so have homes waiting for babies rather than advertising. Get in touch with a breed club as they may keep a list of breeders. It is a good idea to build a relationship with a breeder and get to know mum and her kittens. It is extremely rare that breeders will allow you to visit and take a kitten on the same day, preferring you to meet kittens at around 8 or 9 weeks when they are developing their personalities and then going back to collect them when they are ready at 13 weeks. The perfect kitten is worth waiting for.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

As it happens I don't keep a waiting list as it's all too easy to find people have got a kitten from somewhere else, but if someone was interested enough to ring for a chat, keep an eye on my website / FB and keep in touch that would be absolutely fine.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, I show FIFe, Felis Brittanica (FIFe Uk) is quite a small registry so the registrars for Garden of England and the Viking cat clubs are hot on catteries and importing cats that kittens couldn't be registered (providing the mating is between two approved cats).

Other adverts may have gone quickly as maybe that they were not colours that were popular, or there were fewer in the litter that Were on hold but weren't formally reserved. Often from previous owners of that breeders kittens.

My experience of getting my first pedigree was a lot of googling to see about the breeder, how the parents had done and checking GCCF/TICA and FIFe suspension lists; so by the time I contacted the breeder the kitten had gone. She hadn't quite sorted the advert out as it was the same day just after she had been reserved. Though she said she had another 3 day old black and white baby who hadn't been advertised yet, so sent me photos and he was put on hold for me until he was 5 weeks old for me to visit, although other people could put there name down as reserve if I didn't want him when I met him so I had to see him as soon as possible after they were 5 weeks old. For my subsequent NFO's I have waited for a mating or a colouring I have wanted. My first boys full sister has just had her first litter and I have first dibs on the kittens as I have been waiting since before they were a sparkle in mummy kitties eyes.

So to echo everyone else it would be worth contacting the breeder and a breeder worth her salt would happily talk to you, reply to your email if they are rude run for your life!

It's often worth heading to the Devon rex breed show as there will be lots of breeders to meet as well as pet owners. FIFe (Viking cat club) have a show at Coventry this weekend (can't guarantee Devon Rex but there should be Cornish Rex's as the Felis Brittanica president breeds them), otherwise the Supreme Cat show is always a good place to speak to the breed team. If you do go to either show message me and I will come say Hi.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you especially wanting a FIFe registered kitten, or is it just that you came across one who is? As above, FIFe is a small registry in the UK, the major registry is the GCCF.


----------

